# A question for Daddy Rabbit



## Jody Hawk (Aug 22, 2008)

DR,
I think we can all agree that you're the authority on rabbit dogs around here. There's no doubt, you've fooled with alot of rabbit dogs over the years. If you could pick your best one ever, which one would it be? It could be one you had twenty years ago. Tell us about it and what made it special.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Aug 22, 2008)

*``````````````````````````Rabbit Tracks Ever where```````````````>*

Well this is a tough one, I could talk about a half dozen, and all would be Keepers.

Just one, well I would have to pick , a little red/tan/white female that I raise as a pup, she was the runt off the litter, and was about 12.5 inches tall, and had more hunt than anything I have had in a long time. Her name was Daddy Rabbit's Squeel, and she was ran all over the U.S.A. by myself, but she would hunt for anyone and I ran her in the ARHA Progressive Pack Division, for about three years.

She made a Field Champion in no time at all, then I ran her in the Champion class, and she got her five (5) first places wins making her ready to be Certified as a Grand Field Champion. This is a tough test for a hound to be places in the hands of three  (3) licensed Judges! You can not talk with the hound, or encourage them in any way whatsoever, they have to jump thier own rabbit and run it a compleat circle back to the gun! All three judges have to agree that the hound is runing a rabbit and they will fire a blank  handgun over the hound to insure they are not gun shy!  They do have a time limit to jump and run the rabbit back, if they loose it for a certain amount of time, and can't get it back up this track is call a dead track. If the time limit has not ran out, the hound can try to jump another rabbit, but this is not always what happens, most time they have ran our of time, so it's best to not loose the first rabbit, in order to pass the Ceftification!!

I tell you all this just to show, it is a real tough test for a hound to do all this on their own in a limited of time.

This little gal, Squeel had no problems passing both test, for Field Champion and Grand Field Champion.

She won the U.S.Championship. in London, Ky. back in 1995 also came in a Reserve (2nd. place) for Hound Of the year.

Next year, She won the Hound Of the year, 1996 and was inducted into the ARHA/NKC  Hall Of Fame.

She would have to be my picked, as the best all around, Gun Dog /Competition hound I ever owned. She lived to be 13 years old, and we rode a lots of miles together all over the U.S. every week end for two years. 

Should anyone want to ask about the #2 hound that I ever owned, I can tell you about a nice little black and tan male by the name of Grand Field Champion Honey Springs Radar, he came from Oklahoma, and he was the Sir of my  Pretty Boy Floyd hound.

D.R..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`>>















D.R.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 23, 2008)

DR,
I see now why my Molly is turning out to be such a good little rabbit dog. I went back looking at her pedigree and Honey Springs Radar is her Great Grandpa and Squeel would be her Great Great Grandma. I guess it's just in her huh?  I've never seen one as easy to train as Molly. She was running rabbits the first time she ever went hunting. She's just a natural rabbit dog. I see now where it comes from.


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 23, 2008)

Great story DR


----------



## Josh0031 (Aug 23, 2008)

DR don't you have 3 or 4 dogs in the hall of fame. If any of ya'll ever get a chance to set down and talk to DR he will teach you something in just a few minutes not even trying all you have to do is just listen.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Aug 23, 2008)

Great Story!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 23, 2008)

Little Rabbit said:


> Jody
> Are you forgetting about Molly Mom and Dad DJ Little Red Rader and DJ Hammer Creek Sugar Bear .Molly is half Daddy Rabbit Blood Line and half Flat Creek Blood  Line and I would have to say Red and Sugar are pretty good rabbit dog myself. You are acting like Molly came from Daddy Rabbit Kennel, when she came from Hammer Creek Kennels. I know she has a great pedigree but give  a little Credit to Sugar side of Molly Pedigree Names like FC Flat Creek Joshua and FC Flat Creek Blake helps out a little to you known. knot wanting to be a hothead but I known how hard my Son works in his Kennels freed and wash pen and taking care of Pups and a little credit for his hard work would be nice
> 
> 
> Little Rabbit (Dad)



I didn't mean any disrespect. Not taking anything away from your dogs. You've got to agree though that alot of her drive comes out of DR stock.  As far as credit, I've sent DJ a pm asking him if he was ever raising anymore puppies out of Red and Sugar because I wanted another one and also a pm asking about breeding one of my tri-colored females to Red. That should say something about how I feel about his dogs.


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 23, 2008)

Little Rabbit said:


> Jody
> Are you forgetting about Molly's Mom and Dad DJ Little Red Rader and DJ Hammer Creek Sugar Bear .Molly is half Daddy Rabbit Blood Line and half Flat Creek Blood  Line and I would have to say Red and Sugar are pretty good rabbit dogs myself. You are acting like Molly came from Daddy Rabbit Kennel, when she came from my son's kennel  Hammer Creek Kennels. I know she has a great pedigree but give  a little Credit to Sugar side of Molly Pedigree Names like FC Flat Creek Joshua and FC Flat Creek Blake helps out a little to you know. not wanting to be a hothead  here but I known how hard my Son works in his Kennels feeding and washing pens and taking care of Pups and a little credit for his hard work would be nice
> 
> Sincerely,
> Little Rabbit 's Dad




What in the world??  This post is out of line in my opinion...Jody asked DR about his hounds and they talked about that side of Molly's pedigree...Im sure both sides of Molly's pedigree helped her make the dog that she is today...We have hunted with Daddy Rabbit's stock for several years now and see the same traits in Molly...Not once did I see any disrespect toward little rabbit and his hounds....The way I see it you sir owe Jody an appoligy for jumping at him when it wasn't warrented.


----------



## Little Rabbit (Aug 23, 2008)

If i'm out of line i my sorry ? all I am saying is a little credit sure both sides of Molly's pedigree 


 Little Rabbit ( Dad)


----------



## Brushcreek (Aug 24, 2008)

this is a cool thread. enjoyed it. thanks DR


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Aug 24, 2008)

*``````````````````````````Rabbit Tracks Ever where```````````````>*

I  know better than to say this, but since it all came about like this I have to tell it like it, just like it is, my Daddy was the same way.

I always did wonder why, that Molly pup was a deer runner, when Jody was starting her??

 I never had any problem with my Floyd  stock ??

Like they say, there is two blood type there, so give credit where credit is due!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 24, 2008)

I simply asked Daddy Rabbit a question on his best rabbit dogs. He replied that Squeel and Honey Springs Radar were his two best dogs ever. Since Molly's pedigree goes back to these dogs, I simply commented that this must be why she is turning out so good. No doubt, she's got the genes passed on from these hounds. I was in no way saying that Sugar's pedigree didn't have field champions in it but we were discussing DR dogs. I've heard alot of the Flatcreek bloodline that's on her Mama's side and good rabbit dogs come out of that stock.

Whether it was Sugar or Red's side that she got it from, she got it. I've never owned one like Molly. She was leading races at 4 months old. She's a good jump dog and leads most of our races. Now I will admit, she ran deer two times when she first started running. The last time she ran a deer I shocked her good and scolded her. That was back in January I think. Since then, I've ran her numerous times and she hasn't given any thought to running anymore deer. I've purposely put her on deer and she wouldn't run em. 

Again, I'm sorry if I offended D.J. and Gary but that wasn't my intent.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Aug 24, 2008)

Daddy Rabbit,

Always enjoy hearing stories about your old hounds. There's a lot of history in Rabbit Town, and I just love to soak it up like a sponge.

Feel free to share more stories about some of those half-dozen hounds that you like so much.


Brad


----------



## dirtroad (Aug 24, 2008)

Beagle Boy said:


> Daddy Rabbit,
> 
> Always enjoy hearing stories about your old hounds. There's a lot of history in Rabbit Town, and I just love to soak it up like a sponge.
> 
> ...



DR tell "us" about Cry Baby!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Rabbit (Aug 24, 2008)

*In the ligth of day*

Jody 
First let me say I’m sorry and a apology to you for be a hothead last night
But I just a very proud Dad of my Son . and all his hound's  I known you meet no disrespect
Again I would like to apology to you and all Woody’s Member’s for  me being a hothead 
Please don’t hold me being a jacka** ageist DJ I again apology to you 
 Jody I cross the line and ask for your forgive    .

Thank You 
And my the Lord Bless 

Gary  
aka Little Rabbit ‘s (Dad)


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Aug 24, 2008)

*``````````````````````````Rabbit Tracks Ever where```````````````>*

Don't think I will be telling any more stories on Woody's!

Don't need to offend anyone.

Now should anyone want to hear, any story's Face to Face, come on over to Rabbit Town, U.S.A. and I will be glad to tell about many hounds, that was impressive in a lots of folks eyes!  Daddy Rabbit's Cry Baby, was the First Georgia State, Champion in the ARHA, Little Pack  Div. 

She was on the Front Cover, of The Rabbit Hunter Magazine, February 1993, but the hunt was held in  1992  by the C.R.S.A. Beagle Club of Thompson, Ga.

My youngest son, Dirtroad always want to handle this little open marked female, and in so doing she and Dirtroad made a pretty good team, having never been defeated in any competition event, they were entered together!!

 I Never did have another handle or hound, with that kind of competition record. 

Keep Looking Up!
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 24, 2008)

Gary,
Apology accepted. You've got a son to be proud of. Not many younguns these days would take the responsibility that it takes to have rabbit dogs. The invite still stands if y'all ever want to come down here and hunt with me sometime.


----------



## creekbender (Aug 24, 2008)

good stories there daddy rabbit . can't wait till rabbit season to hear em running again !


----------



## Beagle Boy (Aug 24, 2008)

creekbender said:


> good stories there daddy rabbit . can't wait till rabbit season to hear em running again !



Why wait until rabbit season 

Lots of races every day in Rabbit Town.


----------



## creekbender (Aug 24, 2008)

Beagle Boy said:


> Why wait until rabbit season
> 
> Lots of races every day in Rabbit Town.



oh i know thats right , i hear em a good bit in rabbit town usa , but come rabbit season i'd get to see us all running around and hollering with the dogs too !


----------



## RBoleman (Aug 24, 2008)

Daddy Rabbit.....I get to here a lot of good rabbit hunting stories from dirtroad and I enjoy everyone of'em.


----------



## ejs1980 (Aug 24, 2008)

Little Rabbit said:


> Jody
> First let me say I’m sorry and a apology to you for be a hothead last night
> But I just a very proud Dad of my Son . and all his hound's  I known you meet no disrespect
> Again I would like to apology to you and all Woody’s Member’s for  me being a hothead
> ...



I'm glad to see everything seems to be working out. I haven't had a beagle in a long time but have been around alot of differen't breeds all my life. It seems Little Rabbit is making some good crosses and deserves some credit for it. At the same time it takes a long time to develop your own line of dogs and to someone who takes the time to do it and do it right the deserve most of the credit. If it weren't for people like DR all you would have is average hounds. Daddy Rabbit keep the stories coming just don't make them to good or I might just have to get another beagle too.


----------



## curtis lowe (Aug 24, 2008)

great story pop's.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Aug 24, 2008)

creekbender said:


> oh i know thats right , i hear em a good bit in rabbit town usa , but come rabbit season i'd get to see us all running around and hollering with the dogs too !



I hear ya! It is pretty special when the .410 coaltion cranks it up 

Saw Puddin yesterday and thought he was going to have a stroke when a rabbit ran between us. Had to remind him it wasn't Nov. 15 

May have to put him on a quota this season.


----------



## curtis lowe (Aug 24, 2008)

Beagle Boy said:


> May have to put him on a quota this season.



i think thats a good idea.


----------



## redtick (Aug 25, 2008)

*Keep-um coming DR*

Keep those stories coming DR I love them


----------



## creekbender (Aug 25, 2008)

Beagle Boy said:


> I hear ya! It is pretty special when the .410 coaltion cranks it up
> 
> Saw Puddin yesterday and thought he was going to have a stroke when a rabbit ran between us. Had to remind him it wasn't Nov. 15
> 
> May have to put him on a quota this season.



i know you right !


----------



## Cooper's (Aug 29, 2008)

I currently have a son (a littermate to D.R.'s Pretty Boy Floyd ) and a daughter of the Honey Springs Radar dog you all have been talking about, I have 9 grandaughters of Honey Springs Radar, 5 of these are by Pretty Boy Floyd, three are grandaughters of Honey Springs Radar, ( my littermate to Pretty Boy Floyd ) and great grandaughters to Daddy Rabbit's Squeel on the bottom side. I have a grandson from my male Lumbar, Pretty Boy Floyd's littermate and a daughter of Pretty Boy Floyd on the bottom side. I'll only add this, I'm planning to go back to Daddy Rabbit's kennel again this fall for the fourth time. Need I say more?

Ron Cooper
Elkins, Arkansas


----------



## westward (Aug 29, 2008)

Cooper's said:


> I currently have a son (a littermate to D.R.'s Pretty Boy Floyd ) and a daughter of the Honey Springs Radar dog you all have been talking about, I have 9 grandaughters of Honey Springs Radar, 5 of these are by Pretty Boy Floyd, three are grandaughters of Honey Springs Radar, ( my littermate to Pretty Boy Floyd ) and great grandaughters to Daddy Rabbit's Squeel on the bottom side. I have a grandson from my male Lumbar, Pretty Boy Floyd's littermate and a daughter of Pretty Boy Floyd on the bottom side. I'll only add this, I'm planning to go back to Daddy Rabbit's kennel again this fall for the fourth time. Need I say more?
> 
> Ron Cooper
> 
> ...



Enough said...LOL


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Aug 30, 2008)

*``````````````````````````Rabbit Tracks Ever where```````````````>*

Well I said you all wouldn't be hearing any more Stories, from me, and my junk dogs!

I thanks you two fellows from out West for speaking about that old stock!

That is Non other, than the Hound Himself, in the fellows Post from Oklahoma,  GR. FLD. CH. HONEY SPRING RADAR

Thanks, Rocky Smith, for the Photo!

Keep looking Up!
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Beagle Boy (Aug 30, 2008)

That Radar stuff is bad news  

I have a hound over here named Crimson. Daddy is Floyd, granddaddy is Radar. Crimson is the truest dog I've ever owned. Never had one problem out of her, and she's real strong on a track. Quiet in the kennel and easy to handle in the field as well.

DeAnn's daddy is Philly, granddaddy is Floyd and great granddaddy is Radar. I'll let Jody Hawk tell you all about her


----------



## Cooper's (Aug 30, 2008)

Beagle Boy,

One of the females I mentioned in my reply last night is called Emily. She is by Pretty Boy Floyd and Daddy Rabbit's Ruth. I have another female I purchased from Daddy Rabbit late last year and I call her Sassy, D.R. called her Oreo. She too is by Floyd and as you can tell by the number of hounds I have that are Radar bred, I too, think Radar bred hounds are " bad news " so much so my plans are to linebred them in the future. Jody, tell me about Deann. 

My e-mail address is roncooper19@yahoo.com I would love to hear from some of you guys that love beagles like I do. E-mail me anytime you like. 
Ron


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 30, 2008)

Im addicted to rabbit dogs as well....I just don't have any anymore....But that will change hopefully soon!


----------



## Beagle Boy (Aug 30, 2008)

Cooper's said:


> Beagle Boy,
> 
> One of the females I mentioned in my reply last night is called Emily. She is by Pretty Boy Floyd and Daddy Rabbit's Ruth. I have another female I purchased from Daddy Rabbit late last year and I call her Sassy, D.R. called her Oreo. She too is by Floyd and as you can tell by the number of hounds I have that are Radar bred, I too, think Radar bred hounds are " bad news " so much so my plans are to linebred them in the future. Jody, tell me about Deann.
> 
> ...



Ron,

Interestingly enough, my Crimson dog's mama is Ruth as well. Looks like we have sisters  The Floyd/Ruth cross has been my favorite so far. 

DR has bred Crimson twice to Philly, and he really likes what she throws. He's got a dog in Rabbit Town called Flirt that's out of Crimson, and she can smell a rabbit sitting in the bed; it's neat to see. I have one puppy out of Crimson (and Philly) called Patty Cake that I just think the world of. She's young, only 13 months, but we gunned her on Feb. 29 of last year with her two sisters and Crimson, Ruth and Ester, and she did great. She's quick as a cat, as Daddy Rabbit says. I've been working her some this summer with Daddy Rabbit. By January she should be ready for those famous Wild Indian races of about 12 hounds that we enjoy running. Sure doesn't take 12 hounds to run a rabbit, but we sure do enjoy all the racket.

Ron, may have to time a visit to Rabbit Town when you come. Would enjoy meeting you.

Yes, I remember Oreo very well. Fine hound you have there.

Brad


----------



## Cooper's (Aug 30, 2008)

Brad,
Thanks for the response. It's good to hear that we have some of the same bloodlines. My Emily hound is a small ( maybe 11.5 inches ) bundle of joy. Like your hound, she is an excellent hound in my opinion and you can ask D.R. how hard it is to please me. She too, is close to the track, hunts well, no quit in her, lots of mouth and uses it correctly, as you said about your hound, I can catch her eaisly, etc. I would be totally happy if every hound I had was exactly like her. As far as Sassy ( Oreo ) she is making one that I have dreams of!! Will absolutely make goose bumps stand all over you listening to her run with a little more foot speed than Emily. My Lumbar hound ( littermate to Daddy Rabbit's Floyd ) is excellent as well. Top of the line in my opinion. If you'd like, send me your E-mail address and I'll send you some photos of my hounds.
Ron


----------



## Beagle Boy (Aug 30, 2008)

Ron,

PM sent. Can't wait to see that Emily hound.

Click on the link below. It was from a hunt last gun season. The very first photo is Crimson, Emily's sister.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=164116

Brad


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 30, 2008)

Beagle Boy said:


> DeAnn's daddy is Philly, granddaddy is Floyd and great granddaddy is Radar. I'll let Jody Hawk tell you all about her



DeAnn is my favorite, I'm kinda partial to the redticks. I consider my dogs a medium/fast pack but DeAnn will run the legs off of mine. I've done told Beagle Boy to put me down for a female pup if she ever has any. Sure was scary last summer though, she got bit by a snake while we were running.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Aug 31, 2008)

Ron,

Mr. Hawk has red-tick fever real bad. I suspect within five years his entire pack will be a streak of red coming by you 90 mph


----------



## Cooper's (Aug 31, 2008)

Beagle Boy,
I think it must have rubbed off from D.R. huh? D.R. told me his uncle told him once he didn't care if the hound was pink as long as it could run a rabbit and D.R said he felt that way too. However, I'm thinking if there was a red tick in the bunch, he might just be getting the most checks , Reckon?
Ron


----------



## westward (Aug 31, 2008)

Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> Well I said you all wouldn't be hearing any more Stories, from me, and my junk dogs!
> 
> I thanks you two fellows from out West for speaking about that old stock!
> 
> ...



Hello DR...It looks just like him at about a year old...but that photo is one that came off of a google image search...it looked so much like him...I couldn't resist posting it...


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Aug 31, 2008)

*``````````````````````````Rabbit Tracks Ever where```````````````>*

It sure fooled me? After looking at it several times, Radar didn't have, that much white on his front legs, and on his chest. He was getting pretty old about 6 when I got him from Mr. George Blaine. I always called him a black and tan, but the best check dog, I ever seen!

Good to hear from you my Friend!

Keep looking Up!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Beagle Boy (Aug 31, 2008)

Cooper's said:


> Beagle Boy,
> I think it must have rubbed off from D.R. huh? D.R. told me his uncle told him once he didn't care if the hound was pink as long as it could run a rabbit and D.R said he felt that way too. However, I'm thinking if there was a red tick in the bunch, he might just be getting the most checks , Reckon?
> Ron



A wise man once said, "The redder the better."


----------



## westward (Aug 31, 2008)

Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> It sure fooled me? After looking at it several times, Radar didn't have, that much white on his front legs, and on his chest. He was getting pretty old about 6 when I got him from Mr. George Blaine. I always called him a black and tan, but the best check dog, I ever seen!
> 
> Good to hear from you my Friend!
> 
> ...



He had a brother that could out check him at 9 months old...but was killed by coyotes...I called him chocolate Bar because of his color...And very good to hear your words as well...How is George doing he never answered my email...


----------



## Cooper's (Sep 1, 2008)

westward said:


> He had a brother that could out check him at 9 months old...but was killed by coyotes...I called him chocolate Bar because of his color...And very good to hear your words as well...How is George doing he never answered my email...



Isn't he beautiful!!


----------



## Cooper's (Sep 1, 2008)

Would love to have seen him run


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Sep 1, 2008)

*``````````````````````````Rabbit Tracks Ever where```````````````>*

Rocky;
Last time I spoke with Mr.George his Health was not that good, had a stroke in the shower, and couldn't get up. His wife found him in the shower, when she came home from work! Had to call 911 to get him to the hospital. This has been a number of years ago, now. He never would get on his e-mail, unless someone called and ask him to fire it Up.

I should be ashame of myself, as he was so good to this old  Ga.Red Neck, we rode some long trips together back in the mid 90's hauling those old rabbithounds, to the trials.

When he got our ,he gave the best old male I ever had to gun hunt and trial with. He came from your Kennels, Yes his Name was  "Honey Springs Radar" and I seem him take on some of the best there were, in the U.S.A. back in his day!

I am thinking that he was the Hound Of The Year, in the Grand Champion class, for 1995 and 96!  I always said the reason that Mr. George bought him off you, that he couldn't beat Radar with  Macon RidgeCookie, so he just talked you out of Radar!! 

Good to hear from you, my Friend and I might call me, George Blaine and tellhim to cut that machine on, and see if we can get him fired up~~~~!!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>>>


----------



## westward (Sep 4, 2008)

Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> Rocky;
> Last time I spoke with Mr.George his Health was not that good, had a stroke in the shower, and couldn't get up. His wife found him in the shower, when she came home from work! Had to call 911 to get him to the hospital. This has been a number of years ago, now. He never would get on his e-mail, unless someone called and ask him to fire it Up.
> 
> I should be ashame of myself, as he was so good to this old  Ga.Red Neck, we rode some long trips together back in the mid 90's hauling those old rabbithounds, to the trials.
> ...



George...sponsored the Hound for a year after i wouldn't sell him...I told him If I ever sold him it would be to him...after Radar made Grand...George hauled him for a year and made him Hound of the Year...I sold him to George and he made him Hound of the Year again...I guess he sent him to your place after that...and you will have to finish the story...who wound up with Honey Springs Pearl?


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Sep 5, 2008)

*``````````````````````````Rabbit Tracks Ever where```````````````>*

Due to some  Negative attitudes, I said you all, would not hear any more stories from this old Red Neck!

So, I will answer your question Rockey, Honey Springs Pearl, died here at my kennels, and so did her Dam, Tracey and Sir, Radar.

If you want more detail , let me know, I will send you a P.M.

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## westward (Sep 5, 2008)

Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> Due to some  Negative attitudes, I said you all, would not hear any more stories from this old Red Neck!
> 
> So, I will answer your question Rockey, Honey Springs Pearl, died here at my kennels, and so did her Dam, Tracey and Sir, Radar.
> 
> ...



Thanks Daddy Rabbit


----------



## westward (Sep 7, 2008)

This Avatar is Honey Springs Radar...


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Sep 8, 2008)

*``````````````````````````Rabbit Tracks Ever where```````````````>*

Westward~~Rocky:

Say, I think I know when that photo, was taken? I have one, taken about the same time. 

Would it have been at the, South West Regionals? When they were held in Oak Grove, La.?

Keep your eye out of a C.D. as I sent you one today     "THE DOVE SISTERS & Gus"!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## westward (Sep 13, 2008)

Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> Westward~~Rocky:
> 
> Say, I think I know when that photo, was taken? I have one, taken about the same time.
> 
> ...



HeHeHe...I knew you would reconize this one...thanks...I better go in to Town to the Post Office...I sometmes don't pick up the mail for a week at a time...


----------



## westward (Sep 13, 2008)

I got the CD playing now...Very Good thanks Daddy Rabbit...and tell MaMa Rabbit Great Job!!!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Sep 14, 2008)

*``````````````````````````Rabbit Tracks Ever where```````````````>*

Glad you like it, they been singing together as that quartette, for about 5 years now. The Bass is from Ala. and I meet him by way of my gun dogs!

Keep Looking Up!
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`>


----------

